# POST YOUR 300ZX PICS PLEASE!!!



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

hey everyone, just looking for any pics of really nice 300zx's mainly the 84-85 to 88or 89 models. I'm trying to get some ideas as to what I can do cosmetically to get mine to be more eye catchy. And also anyone have any pics of the mods they have done to it (engine wise) or exhaust, ect... post them if you would. I'm new to this whole nissan thing and I am trying really hard to become more grown knowledge wise to this cars. Thaks everyone!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Check out the z section of the forum.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

not mine but a fine example, Local Car where i live in Australia


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn that z ^ is hot


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Pics of my brother's Z. Old pics*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh shit you said post Z pics










It's amazing what you can do with seriously screwed paint


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

nice clean engine


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zx300 said:


> nice clean engine



You just trying to be a smart-ass aren't ya


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

well since I started the thread, it's only right I add some as well

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics027.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics031.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics030.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics029.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics023.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics022.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics021.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics020.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics019.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digitalcamerapictures011.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digitalcamerapictures010.jpg

here's a pic of the horible rusted out drivers fender;
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digitalcamerapictures008.jpg

and as you can see in this pic it looks 1000x's better!;
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics021.jpg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

black300zx said:


> well since I started the thread, it's only right I add some as well
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digicampics027.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn and I thought I had a camber problem


----------

